# X-65 Lowrance problems



## MGV

Fired it up for the first time this year Friday. I have black vertical lines on the screen. It also will not shut off. Checked all the wiring and can't see any problems. Anyone ever see this before? If so is there a fix or is it junk. Called D & R sports and they said Lowrance does not repair them anymore. Please help.
thanks
MGV


----------



## hitechman

call Lowrance to confirm that "they don't fix them any more". Even if they don't fix them, they may be able to offer you a suggestion as to how to "reset" the unit. Probably cost you more to get it serviced than what it is worth IMHO.

I'm guessing you should probably hang that unit up though--definately an electronic antique--but then most 3 years or older elcetronic gadgets are antiques.

Steve


----------



## MGV

Yep that is what i thought also. The wife mentioned to me that it might be warn out from overuse. I was surprized when she said that. No negative either when she said that. I guess fishing Saturday and Monday is on now. I tried the resets that they listed on thier website but niether worked.


----------



## res

I took a look at the Lowarance site and read parts of the manual for this model. I wanted to see what they had to say since my GPS does something similar when the voltage from the battery is not as high as it should be. It may not be the situation but they do recommend you check the voltage at the plug end to be sure you have at least 11 volts. If the battery is reading 12 but you are not getting that high of a volt reading at the plug end for the unit, then the wires are bad and need to be replaced. If the battery isn't kicking out enough volts, lots of screen noise can result. It may not be the issue but something to check. I have a lowrance x85 that had a ton of noise on the screen while fishing last weekend. It took me almost and hour to figure out that I had the depth mode set to 85 ft and the zoom set at 50 to 85 feet. I was in 40 ft of water and you guessed it, I was trying to read under the bottom of the lake!!!:rant: Of course my unit turned on and off normally so probably not your issue. Hope the voltage check yields something. Rick


----------



## MGV

I will give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## sfw1960

If its not turning on -N- off right , then I'd guess the unit lost its vacuum seal and moisture corroded the PCB inside or it just gave up the goat...
You will spend about 20 min on hold (DON'T CALL MON.) waiting to speak with a tech. but they can tell you IF they have any service available for it.
You can also inquire about a "trade in/ trade up" program they offer on some units - where you'll get a "voucher" good for a certain amount off certain newer units.

When I had problems with my old X70 a few years ago , they gave me $125 off my LMS332c!!

...mmmm if my memory serves ... 1.800.324.1356!!Check the website to be sure!!

Robert
.


----------



## MGV

I did that 20 minute wait and hung up on thier crappy hold music. I can't believe a company would let you hang out there for that long. I guess i will have to try tommorrow and see what they say. But if they can at least let me know what went wrong with it then i will be satified. Thanks!


----------



## sfw1960

NEVER EVER EVER call on Monday!!
That's the day after a lot of units broke....
:lol:


----------



## MGV

I tried last week on a Friday of all days. Either way i will make it a Tuesday thru Thursday call. Might be on hold that long.:lol:


----------

